# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Đầm Nha Phu Nha Trang - Từ biển biếc đến rừng xanh

## hangnt

Ở vùng biển Nha Trang có rất nhiều nơi đang khoác lên mình vẻ đẹp hiện đại với sự chăm chút của bàn tay con người nhưng với đầm Nha Phu - một trong hai đầm lớn của tỉnh Khánh Hòa vẫn còn hội đủ đặc điểm của một vùng sinh thái quý hiếm với núi rừng, sông suối, biển đảo. 


Đầm Nha Phu với biển biếc và rừng xanh
Đến với Nha Phu bạn sẽ có cơ hội hòa mình trọn vẹn với sự biến đổi của thiên nhiên kỳ thú, với làn nước biển trong lành.

Chỉ cần đi bằng ca nô cao tốc khoảng 15 phút từ bến Đá Chồng, Hòn Lao sẽ hiện ra trước mắt các bạn. Biển xung quanh đảo phẳng lặng và xanh biếc, hào phóng tặng con người những bãi tắm lý tưởng… Hòn Lao là đảo dài hình mũi lao, còn có tên "đảo khỉ", bởi trên đảo có hàng nghìn con khỉ sinh sống tự nhiên.

Hằng ngày, lũ khỉ đi kiếm ăn khắp nơi trong đảo, chúng dạn dĩ và thân thiện với người, đôi khi còn nghịch ngợm vòi vĩnh đòi du khách cho ăn. Trên đảo cũng có xiếc thú với voi, gấu và một công viên chim với đa dạng các loài chim rừng.

Một đặc trưng sinh thái của Hòn Lao là xung quanh đảo có những rạn san hô lớn và rất đẹp. Đến đây du khách có cơ hội được lặn xuống đáy đại dương để ngắm nhìn san hô với các loại sinh vật biển đầy sắc màu rực rỡ, hay đi thăm những hang động còn nguyên vẻ hoang sơ. 


Từ Hòn Lao tiếp tục vượt sóng biển về phía đông bắc khoảng 15 phút, du khách sẽ thấy mở ra một vùng núi non hùng vĩ. Bán đảo Hòn Hèo mây trắng, núi xanh, một căn cứ lừng lẫy trong kháng chiến, nay được khai thác làm khu du lịch Suối Hoa Lan. Nơi đây có biển, rừng ngập mặn, lại có thác, có suối, hồ nước ngọt, cùng nhiều loài động thực vật rừng...

Vừa mê mẩn vớí bãi tắm An Bình với những phiến đá phẳng đồ sộ, bờ cát dài mịn màng và làn nước trong xanh, du khách đã lại ngạc nhiên với sự biến đổi lạ lùng của cảnh trí khi tự tay chèo thuyền kayak trên hồ Nghi Xuân, vào thăm động Phong Lan, ngắm các loài lan đa dạng giữa một khung cảnh độc đáo. Đặc biệt, bạn có thể khám phá thế trận của Khổng Minh, đó là Mê cung trận đồ, được trồng bởi 45.000 cây dương trên diện tích 13.500m2.

Dịch vụ sinh hoạt teem building - một dịch vụ kết hợp du lịch với huấn luyện các hoạt động tập thể thông qua cuộc chơi trên bãi biển, hiện nay đang được khách quốc tế và các công ty lớn rất ưa chuộng. Với nhiều người, một cuộc dã ngoại thế này không chỉ đơn thuần là giải trí mà đã là cuộc du ngoạn khám phá thiên nhiên, khám phá chính bản thân mình.

Những hoạt động như du lịch, vui chơi ở đầm Nha Phu thật sự là có ý nghĩa với khách du lịch, không mất nhiều thời gian nhưng có thể tận hưởng được những phút giây tuyệt vời nhất với bạn bè và người thân.

Càng vào sâu, núi rừng Nha Phu càng cuốn hút khách. Vượt qua ghềnh thác, vào tận hang mây, bươn mình trong rừng ngập mặn rồi đến khi hoàng hôn buông xuống cùng bạn bè cắm trại ven suối, nâng ly nhảy múa, ca hát trong ánh lửa bập bùng... Nha Phu còn quá nhiều hấp dẫn và vẫn đợi khách một ngày quay trở lại.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đúng là đẹp đến mê mẩn  :love struck: 
bờ cát dài mịn màng và làn nước trong xanh nghe đã thấy hấp dẫn

----------


## lunas2

biển đẹp những bãi cát rộng những con thuyền càng tô thêm vẻ đep.

----------


## Hunterist

Những con thuyền nhìn thật đep

----------


## Hunterist

Nước biển xanh biết thật đẹp

----------


## anhduc83

Phong cảnh đẹp quá... Nha Trang đúng là đẹp thật

----------

